# Feeding questions- Chaffhaye & going on vacation...



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there!  I have 2 questions for you feeding experts!  
Have you heard of Chaffhaye and do any of you feed it as your goat's primary feed?
(www.chaffhaye.com)
Second- if you are out of town for 2-3 days, can the goats be left with auto waterers and a hay supply, or will they eat all the hay the first day and then be hungry?  I would assume we'd have to have some one come feed them twice a day while we're gone, but thought I'd ask as I've gotten lots of different answers from people around here.  
Ok, I guess I'll throw a third question in- do you feed your goats twice a day?  Less?  More?  

We're in the decision process- we don't have any goats yet- but we're looking into some Boer X or Nubian X wethers for pets and weed control.  Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 5, 2011)

1.  Don't know about that product...

2.  Yup, have someone come twice a day.  Too much can go wrong....even  a goat getting stuck somewhere or cut or something, never mind the feed!  They do like fresh food and water.  What if a mouse dies in the waterer?  Or worse, one of 'em poops in it?  

3.  I change water twice a day, sometimes more often in extreme weather.  I fill hay racks/bags twice a day, unless I'm kicking them out into the pasture, then only confined goats get hay.  I grain as needed....thin goats get grain twice a day, those with a slight need get  grained once a day, and lactating does get grained twice a day when milked.  I grain individually.

Hope this helps, and


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.  It always helps me to hear how other people do things.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

What Freemotion said


----------



## lilhill (Jun 6, 2011)

Although I haven't used Chaffhaye, I have some friends that do and absolutely LOVE it.   And I 3rd what Free said.


----------

